# Fatmat install questions



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Have the interior out of my 65 to install new carpet and thought it would be a good time for some sound deadening and have a couple of questions about install.
First, wondered if a 50 sqft would be enough? Did some measuring and came up with 40 sqft if it was just a flat surface. Know the trans tunnel and contour of the floor will add some area.
Second, do you just lay it right over the wiring going to the rear and if so do you cover or wrap it with something?
Any other advice as to installing this stuff is appreiciated.

Marc


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i think i did mine with 48 sq. ft. your wire harness should be in a plastic sheath and set down in a depression in the floor pan if the fat mat is self adhesive (tar like) i would not cover the harness with it if it is a jute type mat and you are just spraying contact adhesive to tack it in place i would cover it. Now would be a good time to inspect your harness also.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I would not cover any wiring with it- you can leave that area alone or bend up the tabs and lift the harness out and cover under it- the wire will still fit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree You may need to access the wire at some time.....the fatmat is real sticky!!!!


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Didnt think you'd cover those wires but thought i'd ask. Have to finish a couple minor floor repairs before i'm ready to install the fatmat. Hope to have this done in a couple weeks.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

a couple tips are
1. get a heat gun, the stuff molds around anything with a little heat. the heat also makes the material much stickier.
2. get a break away blade type razor knife. the long blade that you can snap off a little piece at a time. and get a bunch of blades. the stuff will gum up the razor blade pretty quickly and then you can just snap the blade and have a clean cutting surface. Also dont buy a cheap plastic one- buy a nice metal one with rubber on the handle.
3. get a formica roller, about 10-12 bucks at home depot, its a 3" hard rubber roller on a metal frame that you can really lay into to press the fatmat down with. the fat mat comes with a small wooden roller but that thing is junk and you WILL BREAK IT.
4. buy a box or two of latex or nitrile gloves, the stuff sticks very well to your hands and the oil/dirt in your skin makes the stuff less sticky.
5. template complex shapes and if you cant get a piece to form into somewhere just slice it and patch in a piece over it.
6. clean the car out, vacuum all loose debris up and just before doing a section I would wipe with denatured alcohol- let it dry then stick to the clean surface.
7 when applying start at one side of the piece of fatmat and work slowly- pushing all the air out. when you get an air bubble stuck in a section just poke it with the razor knife, let the air out, apply heat and mash the material down with the roller.
8. if you have any friends with patience and skill offer to buy the beer, this job takes a LONG time and 4 hands are better than 2
:cheers


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

:agree with EVERYTHING Crusty said... broke both little rollers that RattleTrapp sent and then some. You must have a heavy duty roller... and friends help too. I had my son (since it's his car!). Work is well worth the returns. Solid feel, great product overall. I covered up some of my wires... probably NOT a good idea. I'll let you know when I have to tear it all out to chase a short!!:willy:
Dave


----------

